# This years victory, garden going strong.....



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

fresh tilled soil is always good... 









a few things poppin' up.... 









radishes, chives and garlic... 









taters in the ground... 









salad greens almost ready to pick.... 


















stay tuned for more of yer favorites on the garden corner.....


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks great! Your pictures make me just itch to be in the garden.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Looking good ... and watching for updates.:wave:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks great. Our radish, lettuce, beets, snap beans, okra are all up. Garlic, onions, squash (zuc's & yellow), collards, tomatoes and eggplants are doing great. Strawberries and blueberries, pears, peaches, plums and apples are starting to make a show. The weeds are doing nicely also, got to get out there with the hoe.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Clarice!!! Where's YOUR pictures? 

Thanks, Rabid, for the really awesome pictures! They really do make a person want to get out there and help play, er...oops, I mean WORK in the dirt! Very nice. What kind of tree is planted in the ring to the left? Is that a cat by it in some of the pictures?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Is that a cat by it in some of the pictures?


I think that is one of 'the owls' to keep birds out ???

I think ... lol


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I must say any productive garden is a victory. I assume the tires are for taters?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

the tree is a mullberry tree.....yep, thats a 'scary plastic barn owl"...and yep, the tires are for the taters. got the peppers and tomatoes planted this weekend and the herbs around the side of the house.....busy-busy-busy


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

some updates and progress......:flower:



































































.................now waiting for some rain....


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

fresh radishes out of the garden... 

















the future manure-makers.... 

















now i got to get more wine bottled.....busy-busy-busy


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> .................now waiting for some rain....


We've got plenty of extry (and more falling on the roof right now) - wish I could send it your way!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh man, those radishes look delicious! I could almost pull one out of the picture and eat it, and imagine the crunch and taste! And Awwww man, those chicks are cute!

goshen, quit hogging all the rain!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

quick update......

making progress....

























the lil poop makers are gittin' bigger.. 









so they need a bigger yard now....coop almost finished 









and now for some refreshments.....lol :beercheer:









nice clear color and wonderful bouquet..









until next time..........:beercheer:


----------



## JustAPrepper (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks great!!


----------

